# Jaime Murray | Dexter Highlights | 15 clips |full HDTV | 1080i



## Luna (2 Okt. 2008)

*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E04.Cleavage.Red.Top.1080i.ts* 


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E04.Cleavage.White.Top.1080i.ts*


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E05.See.Through.Vest.1080i.ts* 


 

 

 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E05.Shower.1080i.ts* 


 

 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E06.Sex.Scene.1080i.ts*


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E07.Cleavage.1080i.ts* 


 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E07.Sex.Scene1.1080i.ts*


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E07.Sex.Scene2.1080i.ts* 


 

 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E07.Topless.1080i.ts* 


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E08.Black.Bra.1080i.ts* 


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E08.Cleavage.1080i.ts* 


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E08.Flashbacks.1080i.ts* 


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E08.Legs.1080i.ts* 


 

 



*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E08.Yellow.Shirt.1080i.ts*











*Jaime.Murray.Dexter.S02E10.Topless.1080i.ts* 


 

 




credits to great_fun


----------



## ziczac (19 Okt. 2008)

Seit Hustle liebe ich diese Frau
vielen Dank und mehr davon


----------



## Spiderschwein (8 Jan. 2009)

Danke für die vielen tollen Videos!!!

In Hustle ist sie unwiderstehlich!!!  Tolle Frau!!!


----------



## kervin1 (14 März 2010)

Vielen Dank! Ich kenn sie nur von Dexter. Ist eine ganz Hübsche.


----------

